# Sticky  Sticky?: Help us help you!



## Pablo

*Help us help you!*

*Hello and welcome to the forum- before you ask a question related to an issue or idea you have please be sure to give as many paramaters and specifics as possible. We can only help if we have a full picture of what's going on. *

*Please give more information than just "My Loach is sick". We need to know where you keep it, how long you've had it, what it lives with, all of the water parameters, food, temperature, what you add to the water- absolutely every single piece of information you can think of- especially stuff seemingly insignificant- is what will help get the issue solved.*

*So for example, if you had a goldfish which wasn't eating all of a sudden, we would want to know what kind of gold fish, how long youve had it, what size tank, who lives with it, where you got your fish, whats filtering it, the substrate, plants, other fish, etc, how often you do water changes, pH/gH/kH/temperature/Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate, your water conditioner or any other additives, the kind of food you use, anything unusual that has happened lately any issues said fish experienced in the past and anything else you can think of. The more information you give, the more of a chance there will be of resolving the issue*

*Here is an example of how providing more info can be helpful http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3343*

*happy aquarium-ing*


----------



## Pablo

Hey cool it got stickied! 

*Moderators*-- Please rename this thread Help us Help you - without the 'sticky?' part and if you could also bold and underline the title. I can't change titles as I have no admin abilities.

Thanks.


----------

